# Taste of The WILD Food



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

So who here is feeding their GSP Taste of The Wild. I was told that it is better than a lot of the other popular brands and it is better for them. I am currently giving my pup Nutro brand and am thinking of changing when the current bag is done. 

What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I was feeding my dogs TOTW dog food and they did very well on it. My shih tzu's coat was always shiny and very smooth. I recently switched to costco s Nature's Domain, because of the cost. They are both made by the same company. Please note though, that the company that makes them have had a few recalls. 
Here is a site that you may be interested in. 
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Also if you are switching dog food brands you should make the switch slowly by mixing the current brand with the new brand. You probably want to start with the majority of the old brand and gradually raise the percentage of the newer brand until completely switched over.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm also curious. Been feeding my dog Acana all his life and would love to switch to TOTW for cost BUT worried about Diamond and their food processing practices (see also recalls)


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I always have an extra bag on back up . Just incase there is a recall, I havent started using that bag yet. That is assuming it doesnt take more than a month for them to recall it. I check the recall site also like you do.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I switched from Nature's Variety to TOTW and Stosh has done very well on it. He's not a very big eater and it's pretty much the only food he'll consistently eat. I tried Orijen but it was too rich for him. He's got a beautiful coat, very regular and picture perfect poops. Since he's not an enthusiastic eater I'm glad he's getting what his body needs with this food. He's currently eating about 3 cups a day which isn't that much for a working dog but he's maintaining a healthy weight. I do change varieties so he gets a balanced diet. He doesn't do too well on chicken so it's nice to have the choice of red meats and fish


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I feed TOTW and my dogs do very well on it. They all enjoy the taste, and have beautiful coats. I switch between High Prairie and Wetlands formula. 

I was a bit concerned about the Diamond recalls, but I really like the ingredients, the fat/protein ratio, my dogs do well on it, and the price is right.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

It's been a few years since I tried but when Niko was on it his coat got really dry.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have had Ava on TOTW ever since about a month after we brought her home. (She came to us on Science Diet, and she had loose stools plus awful itching.) She has been in wonderful condition ever since, with a gorgeous coat and great stools!  I highly recommend it. She is currently on the High Prairie formula, but she has also been on the Pacific Stream in the past.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas has been on TOTW since 6 weeks old. He does very well on it.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got Fritz on TOTW puppy food since shortly after I got him. He likes it and seems to be doing quite well on it. He put on 10 pounds in the first three weeks I had him, and part of that was a transition period both with coming home with me and with switching foods. Got our next vet visit this Friday, but he's grown quite a bit and his coat looks great! 

I do supplement it with raw egg, hard boiled egg, cottage cheese, fish oil, and olive oil once in a while.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Jonas has been on TOTW since 6 weeks old. He does very well on it.


Oh yea ..as a young pup I did supplement with 3 to 4 beef bones a week, to help with his fast growth. Did that for a few months


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

We fed totw with Stella because we loved the ingredients but it ended uo being to rich in calcium and was causing loose stools. We switched to Fromm and have had wonderful luck! I've noticed it seems to just depend on the pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

